# My Rhizomes for your Beer! - Canberra



## stewe111 (20/9/14)

Hey guys, 

I know it is a bit past the best time to be transferring rhizomes but..... I just came back to visit my mothers place in Canberra where I planted two varieties of hops about four years ago and they have become monster root masses! They are filling up a raised bed and I was hoping to trade chunks of these strong healthy rhizomes for some delicious homebrew.

One is Columbus, the other .

Text or call me on 0439198709 if you want to trade. I'm in Weston Creek

Stew


----------



## Dae Tripper (21/9/14)

Wish I wasn't 5 hours drive away


----------

